# anal gland secretion: normal, or not??



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I found a smelly, sticky, yellowish-clear spot on the cats' window ledge this morning. I'm pretty sure it came from one of the new boy-cat's anal glands. It looked like there was a little residue of the same stuff still beside his anus. I have never noticed this with my other cats. the new guy is about 5 months old and was neutered a week ago. could that be part of the problem? I know there are some problems cats can have with their anal glands. should I see a vet about this? Thanks...

Tim


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

See this post about anal glands 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... nal+glands

I really don't know what to tell you but I don't think it is part of post-op..or maybe yes?..Sorry, hope somebody else can inform you better.
Are the kitties getting along better?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rosalie - thanks for your reply. Rocket and the new guy are pals now, so that's worked out well. Mellie's still antagonistic, but seems to be getting slightly more used to the idea.

as far as the anal gland secretion, I'm a new cat owner, so don't know about these things, and anything unusual I find, I want to know if it's normal or not. :? 

I called my vet's office and talked to vet tech Jennifier, who was very helpful in answering my questions. (I hope so, they stand to make a lot of money off me!  ) Apparently there are a couple of conditions that could cause chronic discharge, and she explained what they were and recommended watching it for a couple days. As far as the very occasional spot, I guess it's just something that happens. Hopefully, he'll keep it cleaned off himself. I put a little vaseline on to encourage him to lick it. Maybe that'll avoid another ocurrence! 8) 

Tim


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Did you notice an odor about it?

I work in a vet and let me tell you... anal glands STINK!! Its probably one of the worst smells I've encountered so far at work.

We rarely see cats about anal gland problems though (although mine had them expressed recently).

You may want to bring him in. It could be something related to the surgery or not. I'd want it checked out anyway before it leads to something worse.

if it turns out to be the anal glands, having them expressed may help in the occasional oozing. If they're emptied now and then, there's less of a chance any will sneak out.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

what does it mean "anal glands expressed?" I'm guessing it means a procedure to empty them. what's involved?

the link above was helpful. he had very loose stools for the first several days after coming home. perhaps the gland secretions just built up more than normal.

I guess I'm just going to watch him for a few days, checking his butt every few hours to see if anything's leaking! :? 

Tim


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Some cats just secrete a bit more than others. When Ginza gets startled, sometimes he'll just jet a little out, overwhelmingly smelly stuff. Nothing to worry about, just a LOT of additional laundry. Since you found just a little on the window ledge, chances are something startled your boy, or one of your other kitties surprised him.

The anal glands are two pinprick-sized holes at 3- and 9-o'clock on each side of your kitty's anus. Expressing anal glands just means to squeeze the area gently and properly to empty them. Nasty smelly business, that. Your vet/you usually only do this if there is a problem, which you will see, by 1) Kitty's butt area red and inflamed, or 2) Kitty "butt-scooting" on your carpet.


EDIT: Ooohhh! Just noticed Dr. Jean's on. If she can catch this thread, she'll have better info for ya!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, straight up answer to how anal glands are expressed.

Take one finger. Lube generously. Insert into butt. Locate gland on one side and gently squeeze from the bottom up, expressing the contents and forcing them out. 

Repeat for other side.

Too much info? We do it at work on a daily basis (luckily I've not learned that task yet  ). My cat is the only time I've seen it done on a cat, but its the same procedure.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, guys, thanks for the info! I checked his butt first thing this morning, and there was no hint of anal gland secretion there, and I haven't found any new spots yet, so I'm hoping it's one of those occasional things or due to his abnormal stools earlier in the week, and not a medical problem. I can live with that. will continue to watch for a few days.

poor little guy; he's got his new cat cold now, plus his master's lifting his tail to look at his butt. well, hopefully everything smooths out and this turns out to be a good life for him.  

Tim


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

My Bosco boy had re-occuring problems with his anal sacs. He did need them excreted every 2 months or so.
Food really affected him. I found a dry food that did not bother him too bad, even more improvement for him when he started a canned food diet. He also got 'Fiber Formula' cat treats daily...to increse the bulk of his stool. They are the BEST! 
http://www.miraclecorp.com/stewartpet/cattreat.htm

Stress can contribute and right now New Guy is going through a food change. I hope New Guy's problems are temporary....becasue it is just plain out nasty!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Dawn - thanks for the link for the fiber cat treats. will check it out.

Tim


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

timskitties said:


> I checked his butt first thing this morning, and there was no hint of anal gland secretion there, and I haven't found any new spots yet....


Excellent, sounds like was just a seldom thing, like my Ginza. LOL at your mention of having to lift up his tail for his daily check!

Osnobunnie, thanks very much for your post on expressing glands, it was very concise but descriptive. I really appreciated it, and will save it in my notes.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

follow up to my msgs on this topic -- there have been no further discharges, so apparently it's either a seldom recurring thing, or a once occuring due to stress of moving into my house.

happy to have a healthy kitty!!

Tim


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am so glad for you......if you had to deal with re-occuring anal juices,
You might find yourself getting out the bleach and water in a sprayer and sanitizing your way around the house. LMAO :lol:


----------

